
Ask HN: Gamepad over IP? - fwsgonzo
Is there an application and protocol that simply sends button and axis states to some remote HTTP or websocket server? I have a game I want to try to control this way, and since the server has no peripherals at all this sounds like some small fun project to me.
======
zzo38computer
I don't know, although HTTP seems the wrong protocol to do this. MIDI might be
suitable (I have considered using MIDI for game controls and some other stuff
actually).

